# Expat population in Todos Santos near Cabo San Lucas



## Authentic-soul (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I have been scouting oceanside locations to make my forever home. Just came back from Cabo San Lucas and fell in love. I visited the little town of Todos Santos and could see myself setting up a small shop and moving there. Does anyone Know if there are Canadian or US expats living in that area? I speak spanish and can easily go with the f,ow but it would be good to know this before I decide.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## frieda (Jun 26, 2013)

*Moving to Todos Santos*

Hi,

I am planning the same move before the end of this year. There are a ton of expats, not just from the U.S. & Canada, but from Europe & other place around the world. 

The town is filled with quite a diversity of people. Are you still planning to move?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, there are yuffies all over TS.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Yes, there are yuffies all over TS.......


Yuffies is a new word for me. A definition would be nice.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Yuffies is a new word for me. A definition would be nice.


I am sorry, it means Young Urban Failures ....

These folks discovered a beautiful small fishing village and turned it into a mini Carmel California with their tofu organic restaurants, expensive B&B's and art galleries every other store front.

By the way you are doing a good mod job..........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I am sorry, it means Young Urban Failures ....
> 
> These folks discovered a beautiful small fishing village and turned it into a mini Carmel California with their tofu organic restaurants, expensive B&B's and art galleries every other store front.
> 
> By the way you are doing a good mod job..........


Thanks, chico. Maybe I've been away from the US long enough not to have picked up this particular acronym. I take it yuffies are people who weren't able to make it on their own turf, so they turned TS into their version of paradise.

Thanks #2 for the compliment.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The sad part is the crime rate goes up every year, a couple years ago they even had a serial rapist,
que lastima.......your welcome.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> The sad part is the crime rate goes up every year, a couple years ago they even had a serial rapist,
> que lastima.......your welcome.......


That's too bad. I wonder if the influx of Yuffies has anything to do with it.


----------

